# PM935 Instruction Manual



## xplodee (Jan 17, 2017)

Hi All-

My 935 didn't come with any specifications or instructions and I was curious of anyone had a manual? Matt said that they'd have one available soon in PDF format that they are developing on their own. Fantastic! But it isn't out yet. Could someone let me know what spindle oil to use and anything else that's pertinent to the machine?


----------



## Rich V (Jan 18, 2017)

The PM mills are very similar to some of the Jet mills so the Jet user manuals are a good reference.
http://content.jettools.com/assets/manuals/690082_man_EN.pdf
http://content.jettools.com/assets/manuals/690008_man_EN.pdf


----------



## Alan H. (Jan 18, 2017)

Yes, Matt told me as well that a manual is underway by his team. 

You may know that they wrote a manual for the popular PM1340GT lathe and if the 935 manual parallels that in relative  content, it will be quite helpful. 

As pointed out by Rich, there are several machines out there that are quite similar to ours and their manuals are helpful in the interim.

I think you are asking about lubricating the quill in your query above.  As an example, here's a snippet from a manual for a very similar mill regarding that:


----------



## Stonebriar (Feb 14, 2017)

Any update to this?


----------



## xplodee (Feb 15, 2017)

Yes would love to know. It's understandable if it's not a priority, its just that I LOVE my machine and would really appreciate a full manual for it.


----------



## MonkMan (Feb 16, 2017)

I second that request. I downloaded the jet manual and it is very helpful. I have also put in a request to the Taiwanese manufacture for a manual. When and if I get something I'll pass it along to the group.


----------



## Alan H. (Feb 16, 2017)

Unfortunately the Taiwanese and Chinese manufacturers manuals that I have or have seen are near worthless.  I'm afraid we must wait for QMT to finish their work and publish one.   

I suspect that Matt and team are reluctant to commit to a firm date for fear that they would miss it.  I must admit that I ordered the mill knowing that I would be getting a machine without a corresponding manual.  The other published manuals out there have gotten me by for now.  Of course we all will be happy when the QMT published one lands in our email box.


----------



## qualitymachinetools (Feb 16, 2017)

To anyone who sees this, if you have one of these mills already, email me and I can send you a copy. Still working on the final edits though, and figuring out how to keep everyone else from copying it, but yes, its 99% Done.        But anyone who see this, only email for it of you already have the PM-935TS or PM-935TV.   (Or any of our larger mills it covers)


----------



## Kiwi Canuck (Apr 17, 2017)

Matt, nice job on the new manual for the 935, I've printed it out in colour and put it in a binder for use beside the Mill as I love real manuals more than electronic copies.

As far as protecting the new manual from being plagurised, we use a service like this to add  watermarks to our proprietary documents.

https://pdf-watermark.pdffiller.com/add-pdf-watermark?gclid=CMu0suDdrNMCFciDfgodRgIJfg

https://www.pdffiller.com/en/services.htm

There are other ways to do it and maybe even no charge for the software but this is pretty inexpensive and has that feature included.

I just Googled this but have not checked it out thoroughly though and it appears to be free.

http://smallbusiness.chron.com/insert-watermark-pdf-file-45309.html

David


----------

